# limp mode problem



## 1badbrute05

Hey guys I just purchased s new 06 brute force and it appears to be stuck in limp mode the belt light Is flashing and it pops and spudders when you try to take off I've looked everywhere for my 2 prong connection on the belt cover but there's no wires to be found anywhere just the connection on the cover its self isthere any other way to fix this any suggestions would be great because this thing is killing me
thanks in advanced


----------



## JLOWERY

You probably need to pull the cover off and check the position of the switch in there.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

JLOWERY said:


> You probably need to pull the cover off and check the position of the switch in there.


 ^:agreed: ....But also, you are saying you can't find the wires?:thinking:
Belt reset plugs are under the seat. The actual switch is inside the cvt cover, from the outside you'll see a little square black box on top of the cvt cover right in front of the cvt boot. That is the switch, but you'll have to pull the cover to check it. First though you need to just try to do the reset and see if it takes of it.

Here's one of the how-to's...theres several of them floating around on here. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18&highlight=belt+light+reset


----------



## 1badbrute05

I found the little black box but the 2 pin connection isn't hooked to anything. So if I try and do the reset there's no wires to unplug it from its just hanging there


----------



## filthyredneck

Sounds like somebody may have bypassed it, or its just unplugged. Look for two wires that are spliced together somewhere in that general area....mine's bypassed due to me having a KFX cvt cover and my plug is zip tied to the frame rail right next to the front gas tank mount (I didn't cut my wire harness though, I cut the plug off the belt switch box and spliced those wires together and plugged it in....that way if for some reason I can't get it to reset then I still have the option to unplug that)


----------



## rmax

if it the 2 wires that go to the harrnes , you can jump or tie them togther, then do the reset prodecdure,with the 2 plugs in the electrical tray, the switck in the cv cover is a normanly closed(or on) when it trips it goes open (off),


----------



## 1badbrute05

Okay well I'd it has been bypassed would the belt light still flash I've looked all over for a similar connection but can't find anything but it does have a moose power module under the seat if that would make a difference


----------



## 1badbrute05

Or is there any other way to reset the belt other than the 2 pin connector


----------



## filthyredneck

The reset is under the seat. If the switch is bypassed you need not worry about it.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JLOWERY

The moose won't effect it. But put ya a Dynatek CDI on it and you'll never have these problems again it does away with the belt reset and limp mode.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1badbrute05

okay well i figured that the wires have been cut and combined together so i did the reset procedure and it came out of limp mode but now i cant get the bike to fire idk if its just a coincidence but it just turns over and over sometimes it back fires and shoots a big ball of fire out and seems like raw fuel is dripping out the tailpipe idk why it seems like one thing after another lol


----------



## 1badbrute05

Maybe plugs are bad from running in limp mode or carbs are dirty but ever since I turned off limp it hasn't fired it tried for a sec that's it even tried starting fluid


----------



## 1badbrute05

Well figured it out had bad plugs changed them and cleaned the carbs fires right up thanks guys for te help and advice


----------



## bowie

I have a 06 brute force thar stuck in limp mode the light wont reset even tried tieing the 2trans wires togather from belt switch and still wont reset anyone can help me im lost


----------

